# Drohung mit der Schufa



## Hippo (27 Dezember 2013)

Ein Post von "Der Jurist", einem unserer Teammitglieder
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.10339/



> *Eintrag bei Schufa, Creditreform und anderen Auskunfteien?*
> 
> 
> Oft drohen Telekommunikationsanbieter bzw. deren Inkassounternehmen mit Eintragung in Listen der Schufa, Creditreform oder ähnlichen Einrichtungen. Auch dubiose Inkassofirmen und fragwürdige "Firmen" drohen gerne mal mit angeblich bevorstehenden Schufa-Einträgen.
> ...


----------

